# UGG! Giardia



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got a call from the Vet. Milo's stool tested positive for Giardia, back to the vet for even more Meds now!  Worried about my 5yo- Hope he doesn't catch it too. I was actually surprised by this as Milo's stools are well formed, but they are mushy. :foxes15:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My little 2#er has giardia too. Mine took liquid medicine. Didn't like it at all. Hope Milo gets better fast.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks! Milo is 3.1 lbs, He doesn't seem sick or lethargic from it, hopefully it's just a mild case, if that's even possible. What is your little one's symptoms? The Vet prescribed .07ml 2x a day of Flagyl for Milo. It's liquid, I put it in a bit of applesauce and he scarfs it down  
Hope your little one gets better soon and doesn't feel too bad.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

I went to have Chewy's stool tested as a precaution and it also came back positive. I really don't understand it, neither of them have the runs?? Off to the vet AGAIN to pick up meds!!!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Some dogs with giardia show no visible symptoms. It's a good thing you caught it!


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

susan davis said:


> My little 2#er has giardia too. Mine took liquid medicine. Didn't like it at all. Hope Milo gets better fast.


Hi, Just curious how you made out? I am bringing in a stool sample tomorrow for both. I don't know though, the stools are still mushy .


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

One of mine caught Giardia from my roommate's cat without showing symptoms. He was prescribed Panacur.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

We are officially Giardia Free!!!!!!! Woot!


----------

